# Music Video Spotlight #1



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

​
Here are five of the most recent and coolest music videos.

ViolinTay and Lara6683 are well known for their Video Game Music covers. Lara is classically trained on piano, she started playing piano at the age of 6, than started violin a few years later. Taylor has been playing the violin for 16 years.







​
Despite being thousands of miles apart (Australia and America) they have collaborated for their rendition of Skyrim Theme composed by Jeremy Soule.






I found this next video on the talkclassical forums. An opera by Jasper Brownrigg based on the game Skyrim. Brownrigg studied as an undergraduate BMus in Voice and Opera at the Royal Northern College of Music in Manchester, UK.

There has been a lot of effort put into this. Filming, camera direction, planning, the music, story, lyrics, finding the right voice.











Martin Leung AKA the Video Game Pianist is best known for his blind folded Mario piano medley. He is also a major part of the Video Games Live concerts.

Bowser's Theme is a short fugue from Super Mario 64 and was composed by Koji Kondo. Leung takes the usual 'piano video' angle and turns it upside down. The lighting and angle is really cool. He also does a spooky hand thing that looks like a spider.













The Gamer Symphony Orchestra of The University of Maryland; a student-run Gamer Symphony Orchestra, is the first collegiate ensemble exclusively devoted to performing orchestral arrangements of Video Game Music and using that music as an educational tool. Boasting a roster of more than 100 musicians, including 30 singers, and have played to packed houses two years in a row at the university's largest performing arts venue, the 1,100-seat Dekelboum Concert Hall.

I have heard this song performed with a richer clearer sound, but that was in a cathedral. I like this one though because the choir performs it in front of the composer.

The Promised Land composed by Nobuo Uematsu.


----------

